# DENVER, CO - TACTICON 2008 - August 29-31st



## Emirikol (Aug 4, 2008)

TactiCon is Labor Day Weekend, August 29th, 30th and 31st.

http://www.denvergamers.com/sub/Tacticon.php

Find gamers!


----------

